# West Ga johnboat anglers schedule Sat and Sunday Trail



## Jason Taylor (Jan 14, 2014)

We are proud to announce the addition of a Saturday trail as well as Sunday schedules pending lake approval 

Saturday                             Sunday
2/8 Horton.                    2/2  Acworth
3/1 Varner.                    2/16 Seaton
3/22 Seaton.                  3/9  Sea breeze
4/12  Acworth.              3/30 Carroll
4/26 Sea breeze.           4/13 Varner
5/17 Rocky Mountain    5/4   Bt brown
6/7 Carroll.                    5/25 Horton
6/28 Seaton                  6/15. Rocky mtn
7/26 Bt Brown.             7/12 Acworth (pm)
8/9 Acworth (pm).       8/2.  Seaton (pm)
8/30 Horton.                 8/17 Sea breeze
9/20 Sea breeze.          9/7.  Horton 
10/11 Seaton.              9/28. Stone mtn 

Once again dates are lakes permitting. Looking forward to another great season. We're also on Facebook.


----------



## Jason Taylor (Jan 18, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 3, 2014)

How much are the entry fees and membership?


----------



## reezenshooter (Feb 4, 2014)

membership is 10 dollars......entry fee is 30 per person, 60 a boat


----------



## Shane B. (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (May 14, 2014)

I am planning to join ya'll at Horton on the 25th. Do you have a set of rules posted on facebook?


----------



## JEG60 (Jul 18, 2014)

*BT Brown tournament*

County County Water Authority doesn't allow tournaments on BT Brown according to their regulations. There is limited parking and the lake is only 350 acres. I know your group had a tournament there a few months ago, but the Water Authority knows about the planned July 26th tournament that has been advertised. Do you have a backup plan if the County is there and enforces their rule?


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 18, 2014)

Rattlin Rogue said:


> I am planning to join ya'll at Horton on the 25th. Do you have a set of rules posted on facebook?



Yes, you will have to dig to find it. It may be a month or so back, the only rule that maybe different than any other club is the one week off limits before tournaments.


----------



## henrydaviss (Jul 22, 2014)

I am thinking about joining, where is Seaton?


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 22, 2014)

Carroll county


----------



## henrydaviss (Jul 25, 2014)

What time does the tournament start on 08/09/2014 at Acworth?


----------



## gsp754 (Jul 25, 2014)

Henry are you on facebook? It will be easier if you get on there and you will get your questions answered much faster. There is a saturday club and a sunday club, the saturday club hasnt had a good turn out so if this saturdays tournament doesnt have a good turn out there wont be a tournament at Acworth on the 9th..... However, the Sunday club is having a tournament from 7pm-2am on August 2 at lake Acworth, the Sunday group always has a good turn out so that tournament is a definite.


----------



## henrydaviss (Jul 25, 2014)

No I do not have a Facebook and no desire to have one. Sorry for the questions. Just thought about joining the club.


----------

